# National Toy Hall of Fame: Vote for Rubik's Cube!



## Nestor (Oct 7, 2014)

Title says it all. You can vote on the right side of the page. 

Currently MLP is winning.... This is sacrilege!

http://www.toyhalloffame.org/


----------



## Mikel (Oct 7, 2014)

I voted for My Little Pony.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 7, 2014)

I would have voted for MLP, but it's referring to the dolls, not the TV show.


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 7, 2014)

Description said:


> In 2014, a Canadian competitor set a world record by completing a Rubik’s Cube in 12.56 seconds.



Wat


----------



## TDM (Oct 7, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> I would have voted for MLP, but it's referring to the dolls, not the TV show.


I wouldn't be surprised if the reason why MLP has so many votes is that a lot of people didn't realise this 

E: so apparently you can just go incognito, vote, close the window, open another incognito window (right click -> open in incognito window) and vote as many times as you want...


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 7, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Wat



They're referring to Antoine's former OH WR


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2014)

I voted five times for Rubik's cube. I have access to a lot of computers at work :3


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2014)

You don't need many computers, you can vote at least once with each browser. And apparently as often as you want, if you use Tor Browser and keep using new identities.

Edit: You can apparently also vote as often as you want with Chrome (and probably other browsers) if you just block the site's cookies. Tor Browser might be better, though, as re-using the same IP address over and over again might get caught.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 7, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> They're referring to Antoine's former OH WR



Not even the single either lol. His average.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 7, 2014)

Current standings
MLP: 32% 4029
Rubik's Cube: 30% 3744 votes.
Those are the only ones we care about so that's it. WE NEED MORE VOTES


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 7, 2014)

how long until the poll closes?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, private window works multiple times...

Edit: 200 away...
MLP 4031
RC 3831


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 7, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Current standings
> MLP: 32% 4029
> Rubik's Cube: 30% 3744 votes.
> Those are the only ones we care about so that's it. WE NEED MORE VOTES



now it's 4031 to 3833, after 30 minutes.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 7, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> now it's 4031 to 3833, after 30 minutes.



MLP got 3 more since you posted. ;(


----------



## TDM (Oct 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> MLP got 3 more since you posted. ;(


It's getting closer though; it's gone from 33% / 29% when this was posted to 32% / 31%...


----------



## Randomno (Oct 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> It's getting closer though; it's gone from 33% / 29% when this was posted to 32% / 31%...



I'm trying to get 3x3 to 3.9k by cheating the system. 

EDIT: It got there, not cos of me though.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm voting with chrome, clearing my cookies from toyhalloffame.org, then voting again. I have about 5 more votes in now. The latest count is MLP: 4034 and 3x3x3: 4002

Thanks Stefan for the heads up about the cookies.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 7, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I'm voting with chrome, clearing my cookies from toyhalloffame.org, then voting again. I have about 5 more votes in now. The latest count is MLP: 4034 and 3x3x3: 4002



Click on the button directly to the left of the URL, then manage the cookies from there. I have toyhallfoffame blocked, so I can vote continuously without resetting.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2014)

Rubik's cube: 4046
MLP: 4034



Randomno said:


> Click on the button directly to the left of the URL, then manage the cookies from there. I have toyhallfoffame blocked, so I can vote continuously without resetting.



I did the same, thanks! This makes it easier


----------



## Nestor (Oct 7, 2014)

Tsk tsk.. I wonder what measures would they take if they find out about the system abuse.

Shame on us.


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 7, 2014)

Nestor said:


> Tsk tsk.. I wonder what measures would they take if they find out about the system abuse.
> 
> Shame on us.



50 votes from me. Just try to convince yourself that everyone else did the same thing.


----------



## TDM (Oct 7, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> 50 votes from me. Just try to convince yourself that everyone else did the same thing.


I tried not to vote repeatedly, but I voted occasionally just to see the results.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I tried not to vote repeatedly, but I voted occasionally just to see the results.



You could vote for Pots and Pans (last place).

Someone fix the title of the thread already, we're far ahead now.


----------



## Chree (Oct 7, 2014)

MLP just pulled ahead again, by 96 votes.

I'm half tempted to send a mass email to my whole department. And then ask them to vote from their phones.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2014)

Chree said:


> MLP just pulled ahead again, by 96 votes.



What do you mean? Latest report was Chris an hour ago, 4046 to 4034 for the cube, and now it's 4464 to 4046 for the cube.


----------



## Chree (Oct 8, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What do you mean? Latest report was Chris an hour ago, 4046 to 4034 for the cube, and now it's 4464 to 4046 for the cube.



Their website must not be updating for me. The numbers I had were 4034 vs 3938 for MLP.

In that case I'll stop worrying so much.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yay I voted twice. I feel twice as important now. 
Results now:
Rubik's Cube
34% (4540 votes) 
My Little Pony
30% (4048 votes)


----------



## Kevin Li RCC (Oct 8, 2014)

lol, i voted for the rubik's cube


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 8, 2014)

voted for Rubik's Cube :tu It's on the lead now !


----------



## Randomno (Oct 8, 2014)

Hope we hit 6k for Rubik's.


----------



## stoic (Oct 8, 2014)

Good work everyone.
Somebody should post this on Twisty Puzzles too if it isn't already


----------



## Dene (Oct 8, 2014)

Lolol my goodness. Unless the website is run by idiots, they're going to figure out what happened.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2014)

Dene said:


> Lolol my goodness. Unless the website is run by idiots, they're going to figure out what happened.



Well what happened is that a large Rubik's Cube fan group came across the poll and voted. End of story 

I mean, that's a realistic unsuspicious explanation and they might not look into it. Also because the poll probably isn't worth much. The winners of the poll don't have to become the ones they then choose for the hall of fame. The poll is probably mostly a publicity stunt.


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 8, 2014)

Whoa that's the power of SpeedSolving Forums!!!!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2014)

I guess the voting has finished? 

Only showing results now...

Guess we won?!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 8, 2014)

I was so tempted to vote pots and pans, but of course voted for rubik's cube!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I guess the voting has finished?
> 
> Only showing results now...
> 
> Guess we won?!



You can keep voting here:
http://www.toyhalloffame.org/toys/2014-finalists/poll



CiaranBeahan said:


> I was so tempted to vote pots and pans, but of course voted for rubik's cube!



Why not do both?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 8, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Why not do both?



I didn't know you could vote for more than one.
Also I'll more than likely never be a cook.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 8, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I didn't know you could vote for more than one.
> Also I'll more than likely never be a cook.



Have you read this thread at all? Just clear your cookies and vote as often as you want. That's partly how the cube got so many votes


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 8, 2014)

I sent them an email about the whole 5.55 world record thing. They didn't believe me. Google it, People!


----------



## Nestor (Oct 15, 2014)

I also sent them an email regarding the world record, they replied promising to updatee the information.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 6, 2014)

The announcement is due today.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol.. Hmm I wonder who ever will win!!


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 6, 2014)

Success! Little Green Army Men and bubbles made it too.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.toyhalloffame.org//toys/rubiks-cube



Link above said:


> Its success fostered hundreds of spin-off products, from best-selling books on how to solve it to *patent-infringing look-alikes by other manufacturers.*



V-Cubes must've helped them write it.



> The 27 tiny cubes called “cubies” produced a truly challenging puzzle. Each carried one of six colors, and when assembled they formed a *square[b/].*


*

Huh?




Young puzzlers, known as “cubers,”

Click to expand...


Many cubers wouldn't really be described as young...




spotting the patterns—cubers call them algorithms—necessary to solve the cube.

Click to expand...


An algorith is what you use to solve the patterns... Also they put a double space between "spotting" and "the".*


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 6, 2014)

> Many cubers wouldn't really be described as young..



Oi!


----------



## Randomno (Nov 6, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Oi!



What did I say? D:


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 6, 2014)

Someone messed with the stickers on the boxed cube to the right in the image at the bottom. Look at it for a second... with standard color scheme, one of those faces should be its opposite color.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 6, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Someone messed with the stickers on the boxed cube to the right in the image at the bottom. Look at it for a second... with standard color scheme, one of those faces should be its opposite color.



I still can't recognise adjacent colours on the cube. Had to check my cube to see the error.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 6, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I still can't recognise adjacent colours on the cube. Had to check my cube to see the error.



You could also check it against the cube right next to it, the corner facing the camera on that one has the same colors, but ordered correctly.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 6, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Someone messed with the stickers on the boxed cube to the right in the image at the bottom.



No.


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 6, 2014)

Stefan said:


> No.



the argument of a true genius. jk.
anyway, the sticker scheme is different on older cubes.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 6, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> the argument of a true genius. jk.
> anyway, the sticker scheme is different on older cubes.



Ah. My mistake!


----------

